# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Eπισκευη Κινητου - SMD

## cmos

Γεια σε ολους και καλο χειμωνα.
Χρειαζομαι τη βοη8εια σας για να  επισκευασω το κινητο μου το οποιο μετα που συναντηθηκε με το θαλασσινο  νερο αρχισε να ρεταρει (τη μια δουλευε την αλλη εσκαγε error : insert  sim ) μεχρi που το error εμεινε μονιμα, εννοειται οτι ειχα δοκιμασει την  καρτα σε αλλο κινητο κ κα8αρισα και τισ επαφες του δικου μου κινητου.  Το ανοιξα μηπως και δω τιποτα περιεργο και το ειδα. 
Περιμενα να δω  αλατι αλλα το νερο που μπηκε ηταν πολυ λιγοτερο απο οτι νομιζα. Εκει που  παρατηρουσα τον κοννεκτορα του κυκλωματος τηs sim ακριβως διπλα βλεπω 2  2πολικα κομματια SMD ολοιδια, οπου το ενα φαινοταν λιγο ανασηκωμενο απο  τη 8εση του, εβαλα μια οδοντογλυφιδα να δω αν ειναι κολλημενο παροτι  ειχε κατσει στραβα στην πλακετα και μου εμεινε κυριολεκτικα στο χερι,  επεσε λες και ηταν κολλημενο με σαλιο. Δεν ξερω αν ηταν ετσι η αν εγινε  καμια περιεργη αντιδραση με το αλατι και ξεκολλησε. 
Το κινητο εχει  μεινει στην ιδια κατασταση ακριβως οπως πριν το ανοιξω και πιστευω πως  αν καταφερω και κολλησω παλι το κομματι θα δουλεψει και παλι μιας και  πριν μεινει κολλημενο σε κατασταση λα8ους δουλευε σαν κατι παλιες  τηλεορασεις  με ψυχρες κολλησεις (sfaliara activated). Η συσκευη ειναι η  sony w995 που ειχα αγορασει μεταχειρισμενη για 200Ε. Το προβλημα μου  ειναι οτι δεν εχω τα εργαλεια για να δουλεψω SMD και οτι δεν εχω  δουλεψει ποτε με SMD.
Αυτο που η8ελα να ξερω ειναι αν υπαρχει  πιθανοτητα να γινει επισκευη με τα παραδοσιακα εργαλεια, πχ με ενα  κολλητιρι 5watt, ή αν υπαρχει κανα εργαστηριο να το παω να μου το  κολλησουν χωρις να μου παρουν το σκαλπ.
Σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## leosedf

Βασικά....
Πάει το κινητό.
Δεν έπρεπε σε καμία περίπτωση να το βάλεις σε λειτουργία μετά. Λόγω ηλεκτρόλυσης καταστρέφονται tracks στην πλακέτα κλπ κλπ.
Αυτό που σου ξηλώθηκε είναι το EMI filter των data γραμμών της κάρτας sim. Δύσκολο εξάρτημα να το βρείς, είναι microBGA και σίγουρα θέλεις καινούριο.
Επίσης η μέθοδος συγκόλλησης του ΔΕΝ γίνεται με συμβατικά εργαλεία παρα μόνο με SMD εξοπλισμό. Χλωμό το κόβω στη λευκάδα να μπορεί να στο κάνει κάποιος γιατι πρέπει να γίνει reball σε μια περιοχή που είναι 1,5 χ 1,5 χιλιοστό 4 ή 8 συνδέσεις.
Οι συνδέσεις του φαντάσου είναι μπαλίτσες απο κόλληση που βρίσκονται απο κάτω. Βάζοντας οδοντογλυφίδα και σηκώνωντας το μπορεί ήδη να έχεις κάνει ανεπανόρθωτη ζημιά στις επαφές που καθόταν το ολοκληρωμένο. Παίζει επίσης να έχει γίνει ζημιά και σε άλλα ολοκληρωμένα αλλα λόγω του οτι είναι απο κάτω δεν τα βλέπεις.
Θα μπορούσα να το δώ τζαμπέ αλλα δυστηχώς είμαι Θεσσαλονίκη.

----------


## leosedf

btw To οτι έπεσε αμέσως είναι απλά επειδή δεν είχε μείνει κάν κόλληση εκεί, καταστράφηκε το μέρος απο τα άλατα και ηλεκτρόλυση. Μπορείς να δείς τι γράφει το ολοκληρωμένο πάνω για να δω μήπως μπορώ να βρώ?

----------


## aris285

Κλαυτα Χαραλαμπε.
εγω παντως που μου το ειχε παρει το κιμα στο καθησμα περσυ δεν επαθε τιποτα.
μαλον αλαξε τα νερα της η λευκαδα.

----------


## button

Τι να σου πω   … δύσκολα θα λειτουργήσει  θα χρειαστείς στα σίγουρα αλλαγή πλακέτας αλλά αν την αλλάξεις  θα σου βγει όσο το πηρές

----------


## leosedf

Δεν χρειάζεται αλλαγή πλακέτας για ένα φίλτρο EMI.

----------


## cmos

Ευχαριστω παιδια για τις απαντησεις.
Τα καταστροφικα νερα ηταν της νοτιας Κρητης στο αδοξο τελος ενος ψαρεματος με canoe 
Ευτυχως δε ξεκολλησε το ολοκληρωμενο αλλα ενα 2 πολικο εξαρτημα το οποιο και εχω αφου ημουν κ@#$^@#(*ς και επεσε εντος του κινητου και καταφερα να το παρω στο χερι. Me γυμνο ματι δεν ειδα να γραφει κατι, το εβαλα και κατω απο φωτιζομενο μεγεν8υτικο φακο γραφειου κ παλι δεν ειδα τιποτα. Επισυναπτω φωτο. Ειναι ακριβως ιδιο με το εξαρτημα που δειχνει το πρασινο βελακι. Το κοκκινο δειχνει τη θεση που ηταν κολλημενο

----------


## button

> Δεν χρειάζεται αλλαγή πλακέτας για ένα φίλτρο EMI.



 Εγώ αυτό θα έκανα  αφού δεν έχω κατάλληλα εργαλεία και γνώση  για διορθώσω τόσου δα μικρό πράγμα αλήθεια ποιο είναι αυτό το φίλτρο περά από νοκια δεν ξέρω τι υπάρχει

----------


## leosedf

cmos το πρόβλημα δεν είναι εκεί. Αυτό που βλέπεις είναι ενας πυκνωτής απλά. Μπορείς να τραβήξεις και απο διαφορετική γωνία πιό κοντά?
Βγάλε τα πάντα θωρακίσεις, κάμερες κλπ και άσε σκέτη πλακέτα και ψάξε για άλατα, καθάρισε και αυτά εκεί στα βελάκια. Δές και στο UI της sim μπάς και έχει άλατα και εκεί. Καθάρισε το παντού. Βγάλε και δυό φωτογραφίες την πλακέτα γυμνή μπρός και πίσω.

button λίγο πολύ τα ίδια είναι αλλάζουν όμως τα εξαρτήματα. Τα Ericsson έχουν σίγουρα EMI Filters στο μικρόφωνο, στη θύρα επικοινωνίας, στη sim. Τα NOKIA έχουν περισσότερα.

----------


## cmos

Το ελυσα εντελως μολις γυρισα α8ηνα και βασικα δε βρηκα ιχνη αλατος, ισως γιατι το τιναζα συνεχως μεσα σε χαρτοπετσετες για να βγουν τα νερα, ισως γιατι δεν πηρε πολλα νερα,ισως για καποιον αλλο λογο. Οταν δεν εβγαζε το λα8ος της σιμ δουλευε κανονικοτατα. Αυριο μεθαυριο θα το φωτογραφισω με καλυτερη μηχανη

----------


## rep

το εξαρτημα που λειπει ειναι ενα πηνειο και το μονο που μπορει να μην δουλευει ειναι η δονηση αν λειπει αυτο.η υγρασια μπορει να παει παντου και δεν φενεται και με γυμνο ματι πολλες φορες.καθαρισετο καλα και ανοιξε και το κομματι μπροστα με την οθονη.προσοχη σπαει ευκολα η οθονη και κοστιζει....

----------


## leosedf

Μόλις μπορέσω να δώ το service manual του θα μπορώ να πώ με σιγουριά τι είναι. Η αλήθεια είναι οτι φένεται η τροφοδότηση απο τα δεξιά και περνάει μέσα απ' το εξάρτημα που παίζει να είναι πηνείο.
Όπως και νά χει η βλάβη της sim δεν είναι εκεί.

----------


## rep

το εχω δει παιδια L4201 το αναφερει.

----------


## leosedf

Το καλό είναι οτι δεν έχει φίλτρο.
Στο flex υπάρχουν μόνο μερικοί πυκνωτές που πρέπει να ελεγχθούν.
flex.jpg
Η sim πάει απ' ευθείας στο Ν2000.
simif.jpg
Το κακό είναι οτι αυτό είναι το Ν2000:
sim_pcb.jpg
Που είναι αρκετά περίπλοκο και σημαντικό:
n2000.jpg

Και ναί το εξάρτημα που έφυγε είναι πηνείο απο τη δόνηση.
vibr_layout.jpg

----------


## MHTSOS

To N2000 είναι Power management και Analog baseband μαζί?

----------


## leosedf

Στα manual Δημήτρη το αναφέρει ως IC Reg.
Απ' ότι φένεται είναι ASIC που τού χουν φορτώσει χίλια δυό. Έχει να κάνει με τροφοδοσίες και interfaces, UI μαζί.

----------


## cmos

Eχετε απολυτο δικιο και οι 2. Αν δειτε και την φωτο που ανεβασα φαινεται στη συνδεση της σιμ οτι καμποσα ποδαρακια ειναι πιο σκουρα απο αλλα. Οποτε λογικο το οτι επαιζε με σφαλιαρα. Που μπορω να το στειλω να μου το ξανακολλησουν? Εχετε καμια ιδεα για κανενα μαγαζι στην Αθηνα??

----------


## cmos

Ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια παιδια
Βρηκα αυτη την εταιρια http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...34&pagenumber= που ειναι εξειδικευμενη στην επισκευη πλακετας. Οταν τελειωσει η επισκευη 8α αναφερω τα αποτελεσματα

----------


## cmos

Ολα πηγαν καλα, τα παιδια στην Techsys εκαναν την επισκευη και μπορω να πω πως ηταν μια απο τις πιο ανετες συναλλαγες που εχω κανει μεσω internet. Πριν μου στειλουν τη συσκευη πισω με πηραν τηλεφωνο μηπως ηθελα κατι αλλο και αν ηθελα να μου περασουν αναβαθμισεις και ελληνικα.
Με λιγα λογια πολυ εξυπηρετικοι και γρηγοροι και με την εκπτωση που εχουμε στο φορουμ η τιμη μου φανηκε λογικη. 
Σας ευχαριστω και παλι

----------


## leosedf

Πόσο λογική?

----------


## cmos

45E +10Ε Τα μεταφορικα πηγαινε ελα αθηνα - θεσσαλονικη

----------


## navar

> 45E +10Ε Τα μεταφορικα πηγαινε ελα αθηνα - θεσσαλονικη



 οκ αρκετά λογικά πλαίσια !

----------


## solist

Παιδιά ύστερα από πρόβλημα με το W995 (πήρε νερό και οξειδώθηκε σχεδόν παντού) απευθύνθηκα στην http://www.techsys.gr/. 
Είναι εξυπηρετικότατοι, ταχύτατοι (ουσιαστικά η courier θέλει 2 μέρες πήγαινε και άλλες 2 έλα αν είναι μακριά, οι τεχνικοί της techsys 1 μέρα χρειάστηκαν να το επισκευάσουν) και με χρέωσαν το 1/3 από όσα μου ζητούσε η Ericcson η οποία έκανε και 10-15 μέρες να μου το επιστρέψει. Για οτιδήποτε προκύψει μπορείτε να επικοινωνήσετε μαζί τους με email ή τηλεφωνικώς. Και οι ίδιοι ενημερώνουν αν υπάρχει λόγος.

----------


## leosedf

Και δέ μου λές.
Πόσα σου πήραν? Τα λεφτά που πλήρωσες ήταν μαζί με την έκπτωση που δίνουν απ το hlektronika.gr?

----------


## navar

επίσης μαιρούλα ύποπτο το οτι το πρώτο μήνυμα σου αφορά διαφήμιση συγκεκριμένης εταιρίας !!!!

δεν υπονοώ κάτι απλά έτσι το είπα !

----------


## leosedf

Δεν είναι ύποπτο είναι στάνταρ βαλτό. Όπως και ένας άλλος.

----------


## rep

εχω πει στο παρελθον οτι καποιοι εχουν βρει ενα ευκολο τροπο να αυτοεπιβεβεονονται......μαιρουλα!!!

----------


## navar

απαπαπαπαπαπαπαπ δεν πρόλαβα να κάνω μια επισήμανση που εντόπισα ! και πέσατε να την φάτε την κοπέλα !!!!!!
σαν δεν ντρέπεστε λίγο !!!!

εντάξει η κοπέλα έκανε ενα ποστ να πεί την άποψη της και αντί να ρωτήσετε τα σημαντικά (χρωμα μαλλιών , ελευθερη η σε σχέση, ύψος , βάρος , διαστάσεις, 90-60-90 ?) την κατηγορείτε οτι είναι βαλτή .... απαπαπα !!!!

----------


## savnik

> Παιδιά ύστερα από πρόβλημα με το W995 (πήρε νερό και οξειδώθηκε σχεδόν παντού) απευθύνθηκα στην http://www.techsys.gr/. 
> Είναι εξυπηρετικότατοι, ταχύτατοι (ουσιαστικά η courier θέλει 2 μέρες πήγαινε και άλλες 2 έλα αν είναι μακριά, οι τεχνικοί της techsys 1 μέρα χρειάστηκαν να το επισκευάσουν) και με χρέωσαν το 1/3 από όσα μου ζητούσε η Ericcson η οποία έκανε και 10-15 μέρες να μου το επιστρέψει. Για οτιδήποτε προκύψει μπορείτε να επικοινωνήσετε μαζί τους με email ή τηλεφωνικώς. Και οι ίδιοι ενημερώνουν αν υπάρχει λόγος.



Πρόσεξε λίγο το συντακτικό σου και τους χρόνους.

----------


## Techsys

Η Μαίρη όντως ήρθε σε επαφή μαζί μας - από την άλλη άκρη της Ελλάδας μάλιστα (Πελοπόννησο) - και τα πράγματα έγιναν όπως τα λέει. Τα λόγια της τα εκλαμβάνω ώς τα λόγια ενός ακόμα ευχαριστημένου πελάτη που για να φτάσει σε εμάς πέρασε έστω και ώς επισκέπτης από το πιό δημοφιλές ίσως site για ηλεκτρονικά στην Ελλάδα και έτσι μας βρήκε.

Ποτε δεν της ζητήθηκε να πεί καλά λόγια για εμάς τύπου ebay ώστε να μαζεύουμε σκορ. Το έκανε με δική της πρωτοβουλία ίσως για να βοηθήσει και άλλους να βοηθηθούν. Και αυτό πρέπει να το επικροτούμε και όχι να το αποδοκιμάζουμε.

Επιβεβαιώνω πώς δεν είναι βαλτή και αυτό το κάνω γιατί πραγματικά της έγινε επίθεση σε στύλ "να πεθάνει η κατσίκα του γείτονα" από ανθρώπους που μας βλέπουν ανταγωνιστικά. 

Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω το forum που μας έχει υποδεχτεί τόσο θερμά και τα παιδιά που μας δείχνουν την εμπιστοσύνη τους.

Στην διάθεσή σας για οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία.

Με εκτίμηση,
Γ. Αλιμπινίσης
Techsys

----------


## Techsys

> απαπαπαπαπαπαπαπ δεν πρόλαβα να κάνω μια επισήμανση που εντόπισα ! και πέσατε να την φάτε την κοπέλα !!!!!!
> σαν δεν ντρέπεστε λίγο !!!!
> 
> εντάξει η κοπέλα έκανε ενα ποστ να πεί την άποψη της και αντί να ρωτήσετε τα σημαντικά (χρωμα μαλλιών , ελευθερη η σε σχέση, ύψος , βάρος , διαστάσεις, 90-60-90 ?) την κατηγορείτε οτι είναι βαλτή .... απαπαπα !!!!



ευτυχώς υπάρχουν και άνθρωποι που σκέφτονται σαν εσένα. και το θετικό και το αρνητικό.. όχι μόνο το δεύτερο και καταλήγουν τελικά στα σωστά συμπεράσματα.

η αλήθεια είναι οτι ούτε εμείς μάθαμε τέτοιες πληροφορίες  :Smile: )) ίσως μπορεί η Μαίρη να βοηθήσει!

Γιώργος

----------


## navar

δεν μαρέσει να διαβάλλω μηνύματα και ανθρώπους , χωρίς να έχω αποδείξεις για τίποτα !
εντόπισα οτι είναι πολύ ύποπτο το πρώτο ποστ να αφορά τόσο μα τόσο συγκεκριμένο θέμα !
προσωπικά δεν έχω κανένα complex μιας και δεν είμαι του κλάδου και δεν έχω τίποτα να χάσω ούτε και να κερδίσω !
και επίσης δεν έχω καμία απόδειξη οτι δεν είναι έτσι όπως τα λέει , μακάρι να είναι όντως έτσι και να έχετε ακόμα έναν ικανοποιημένο πελάτη !

----------


## cmos

Και γω γενικα ειμαι καχυποπτος και "κρατηθηκα" κατα καποιο τροπο για να μην τους παινεψω πολυ και μου την πεσετε και μενα, ομως χωρις υπερβολες τα πραγματα ειναι ακριβως ετσι οπως τα περιεγραψε η συναδελφος χρηστης w995. Ξεχασα να πω οτι το κινητο επειδη το χα ψωνισει απο το e-bay  δεν ειχε ελληνικα και τα παιδια μου τα περασαν την ελληνικη εκδοση (με πηραν τηλεφωνο για να με ρωτησουν πρωτα) του firmware δωρεαν, γλυτωνοντας μου λιγο χρονο απο ψαξιμο και πειραματισμους.
Κυριολεκτικα απο τις καλυτερες συνναλαγες που εχω κανει και η επισκευη πια χαρα πηγε, ηδη το κινητο εχει φαει 2 πολυ καλες στουκες και λειτουργει 100%.
Οσο για το γεγονος οτι ειναι 1ο ποστ μαλλον απο search engine βρηκε το φορουμ βαζοντας επισκευη w995 (λεω εγω τωρα...)

----------


## leosedf

Και δυό χρήστες απο το πρώτο post δηλαδή έτυχε να έχουν τύχει ίδια εταιρία, ίδιο φόρουμ, ίδιες βλάβες κλπ? http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&s...=&oq=&gs_rfai=
cmos Ελληνικά μπορείς να βάλεις και στο σπίτι.

----------


## Panoss

Ε γιατί..δεν υπάρχουν τυχεροί άνθρωποι σ' αυτό τον κόσμο;
Μαιρούλα, παίξε κάνα λότο κορίτσι μου.

----------


## cmos

> Και δυό χρήστες απο το πρώτο post δηλαδή έτυχε να έχουν τύχει ίδια εταιρία, ίδιο φόρουμ, ίδιες βλάβες κλπ? http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&s...=&oq=&gs_rfai=
> cmos Ελληνικά μπορείς να βάλεις και στο σπίτι.



 Επειδη αισθανομαι οτι ο 2ος χρηστης ειμαι εγω μιας και εισαι και συντονιστης ψαξε να βρεις το 1ο μου ποστ και 8α δεις οτι ηταν για επισκευη εξοπλισμου RF, οσο για τα ελληνικα αν διαβαζες καλυτερα το ποστ μου θα εβλεπες οτι ειπα οτι απλα με γλυτωσαν απο χρονο και ψαξιμο, εσυ ισως τα κανεις ολα σε χρονους DT , εγω ειμαι πιο αργος και πολυ με βολεψε που μου περασανε το firmware
Αυτα τα ολιγα
Να και το 1ο μου ποστ http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=38035

----------


## leosedf

cmos για άλλον λέω. Άσχετη η δική σου περίπτωση, απλά εκεί πατήσαν όλα.

----------


## NOE

η δική μου άποψη είναι ότι καθένας μας μπορεί να είναι καχύποπτος (και εγώ είμαι πολύ..) αλλά δεν είναι σωστό να κατηγορήσουμε για κατι αν δεν μπορούμε να στηρίξουμε της υποψίες μας με κάτι χειροπιαστό, ειδικά όταν μπορεί να βλάψουμε κάποιον στον επαγγελματικό τομέα. Anyway, για να μην παρεξηγηθώ δεν έχω καμία απολύτως σχέση με την εν λόγω εταιρία ούτε με κάποιον από τους προλαλήσαντες.

----------


## cmos

ΟΚ 
Τωρα ποιος πατησε που δεν ξερω, ξερω ομως οτι οποιος εχει συμμετασχει σε φορουμ μπορει να ξεχωρισει τα υποπτα, ψευτικα, διαφημιστικα, κλπ ποστ.

----------


## Techsys

Ίσως και το παρακάτω μέλος να είναι ύποπτο;


*ppantos* 
 Εμφάνιση προφίλ  View Forum Posts  Προσωπικό Μήνυμα  View Blog Entries  View Articles 
 
Νέο Μέλος Όνομα ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ Εγγραφή Sep 2010 Περιοχή ΜΑΡΟΥΣΙ Μηνύματα 2 Downloads 0 Uploads 0 

** 

Την εταιρεία techsys την "ανακάλυψα" μέσα απο σχόλιο στο forum στο οποίο αναφέρονται και σημαντικές εκπτώσεις για τα μέλη του και στο οποίο forum γράφτηκα γιατί με ενδιαφέρουν τα ηλεκτρονικά και η τεχνολογία. 
Η επέμβαση στο pcb τεχνολογίας του ΄80 είναι εκτιμώ ποιοτική όπως και ο χρόνος ανταπόκρισης της techsys (5 ημέρες με ενδίαμεσο σαββατοκύριακο και 500 km) αφου μένω στην Αθήνα.
Να λάβετε υπόψη ότι η αξία του pcb είναι κάτω από 30 EUR αλλά δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμο στην Fleischmann και συνεπώς μά μηχανή αξίας 200 EUR είναι για το ράφι.
Τέλος οποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια για εφαρμογή high-tech υπηρεσίων στη χώρα μας είναι αξιέπαινη και αξιοπρόσεκτη κυρίως όταν είναι διαθέσιμη και οικονομικά προσιτή. Οι δε μοντελλιστές εκτός από το hobby μπορεί να έχουν και άλλες γνώσεις και προσόντα οπως για παράδειγμα την ιδιότητα του διδατορικού φοιτητή στο Ε.Μ.Π. στο τμήμα ήλεκτρολόγων μηχανικών και μικροκυμάτων (ραντάρ).

----------

